# Morris Animal Foundation



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

They also did the research on EIC in labs, which Finn has. I regularly contribute to them.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Love MAF - Meggie and I are on their team for the "Virtual Walk" in a few weeks - http://www.caninek.org/


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I have read that they are making headway in their cancer research and that it is thought that what they do there for dogs will actually benefit humans as well. They are one of my top charaties, along with golden rescues, that I donate to, an gettheri news letters with reports on progress, what is ging on with heir work and things to do to protect your anmials, tc. It is also ranked high on the charatiy of list of proper use of donations.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 15, 2009)

*Information on the Morris Animal Foundation's K9K Walk to Cure Canine Cancer April 18*

More than six million dogs are diagnosed with cancer each year. Join us on April 18th at 8 am at beautiful Elk Grove Regional Park in Elk Grove and walk for a cure. 100% of all walk registration fees, vendor fees and donations go directly to support Morris Animal Foundation's Canine Cancer Campaign to fund research for canine cancer, early detection methods, effective treatments and ultimately a cure!

Walk registration and check in begins at 8 am. We have two walks, a short 3 K Lake walk and a 6 K park perimeter trail walk, do one or both with or wthout a dog. After the walks, speakers will discuss canine cancer, prevention, wellness and other topics. Visit the vendor booths and exhibits. The drawings and awards will be held after the walk.
Early Registration Fee: $25 Adults (postmarked by 4/13/2009); Walk day registration: $30, $10 Child (10 years or older) Registration Form
All walkers will receive a Canine Cancer Campaign bandanna for their dog, a canine cancer awareness bracelet and tickets for the prize drawings (we have many great prizes).

*After the walk join our health seminars where our panel of experts will discuss cancer prevention, wellness, cancer research, treatment and how to be an advocate for your dog's health, featuring:*
Dr. Steven Crow, Oncologist and Director of VCA Sacramento Veterinary Referral Center
Dr. Michael Kent, Associate Professor, UC Davis Veterinary School of Medicine
Dr. Nancy Kay, Staff Internist VCA Animal Care Center of Sonoma County and Author of Author of "Speaking for Spot: Be the Advocate Your Dog Needs to Live a Happy, Healthy, Longer Life."

Bring a picnic lunch and enjoy the shaded 500 person picnic area. 

Planning to walk with your club or group of friends? Start a team and we will create a team webpage and special team registration and donation forms. For more information: [URL="http://www.caninek.org/Teams.html"][URL]http://www.caninek.org/Teams.html[/URL][/URL]. 

Can't attend the walk but want to help? Register for a "Virtual Walk"! You can support a great cause and receive a Canine Cancer Campaign bandanna for your dog and a canine cancer awareness bracelet in the mail. Join our growing list of nationwide virtual teams by signing up at: [URL="http://www.caninek.org/VirtualTeams.html"][URL]http://www.caninek.org/VirtualTeams.html[/URL][/URL]

Please help with this very worthy cause by sharing this email with dog loving friends, family and coworkers.

The K9K is hosted by the Sacramento Canine Cancer Campaign Volunteers.
For more information visit [URL="http://www.caninek.org/"][URL]http://www.caninek.org/[/URL][/URL] email: [EMAIL="[email protected]"][EMAIL="[email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL][/EMAIL] or contact Sandy Vilahu at 916-471-9307


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Yep - that's the one Meggie and I are doing the Virtual Walk in - pretty easy, we stay at home and walk in our minds. 

http://www.morrisanimalfoundation.org/special-campaigns/ccc/


> Morris Animal Foundation has launched an unprecedented $30 million effort to cure canine cancer within a dog's lifetime – the next 10 to 20 years. World–renowned veterinary scientists and cancer specialists agree that this MAF–led effort will not only save countless dogs from suffering and premature death, but should also help produce breakthroughs in the prevention, treatment, and cures of human cancers – in particular childhood cancers.


----------

